# Steel Studs Moisture problem



## bobdd (Jun 25, 2009)

I have bathroom with sink and toilet in finished basement. Few days ago I notice some mold on the floor molding when I tried to touch sheetrock it was all wet. I removed molding and cut wet sheetrock (about 5’’X 40’’ area).
Sheetrock was installed on the metal stud. When I looked at the stud that was attached to the floor there was some condensation of the stud. I think sheetrock got wet because of the condensation accumulated on the stud and because stud attached to concrete floor (much colder then air in the basement) there was water condensation.
What should I do to resolve this problem? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Bob,

Okay first of all I want you to know that metal studs are commonly used residentially and commercially so my point is that these are not out of their element.

I next question is where is all of the water coming from? I don't think that much water would be coming from condensation and if it was the face of the metal stud would be deteriorated (the face that the drywall attachés to) is it? 

My next question for you is where else does water appear? Have you seen any other signs of water infiltrating the bathroom? Another question I have for you is was the bottom of the Sheetrock in contact with the flooring (whether it be the slab, tile that may be in the bathroom, linoleum, vinyl etc.

Also where was the Sheetrock in proximity to other things in the bathroom? Was it close to the toilet, shower, sink etc. Do you have any pictures of the bathroom and/ or the water damage area.

I will watch this thread and see where these questions go.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It is arguable that moisture could condensate on a metal stud under certain circumstances. The presence of mold says that this has been an ongoing problem. Condensation on a metal stud inside a wall would dissipate almost as fast as it would collect I would think. No real chance for mold to grow. I'm thinkin' you should be looking for either a water leak nearby OR a copper or galvanized water pipe above the the wet area where condensation can form and drip from.

My guess is if you have been running a lawn sprinkler then the supply pipe serving the sprinkler is probably located above the wet area.:yes:

Metal studs are used in basement walls all the time all over the country without issue.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Bud,

I am going to guess that the drywall is on the slab or flooring and that the moisture has been wicking up the rock. I am also going to guess that the source of the water is a significant source and very much like a water pipe or a toilet or a shower or something significant contributing water to the source of the water damage.

Yes you are correct the mold tells us it has been something that is active and has been for a period of time however the amount of time is questionable as mold can grow in a very short time if the conditions are right. The cold also will contribute to the mold growth as one may not think this would be a contributing factor however an air conditioned space can inhibit mold growth. The dehumidification systems that mitigation companies use produce heat couple with drying and that is the most effective for drying out a wet environment.

This will be something that we will have to wait for a reply from the OP to see what different pieces make the puzzle whole. Some pictures may also help us understand what is at hand. So we will wait and see what the OP comes back with.

Take care and what will the verdict be?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll buy the drywall wicking moisture from a slab but that wouldn't deposit obvious moisture on a metal stud I wouldn't think.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

No, you are right I also think there is some active source of water somewhere. I have worked with metal studs and I do know or at least would bet a lot of money it isn't condensation from moisture in the air.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I have seen condensation on basement walls that caused pooling on the floor. No one has mentioned this possibility yet. If it isn't a leaky pipe, this is probably it. Do you have insulation in your walls in the basement? If not, the warm moist air is hitting the concrete and creating condensation. Let us know what you discover.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

OK bobdd, the balls in your court. Need some more information if you haven't figured it out already.


----------



## bobdd (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replies I will try to make some pictures of the wall.
Basement has one doc from HVAC system from first floor but this year we didn't turn on AC so there was't much ventilation in the basement. 
Contractor who build bathroom didn't install any ventilation. Probably because it is very difficult to get to the outside wall. The wall that had mold problem faces basement so there is not outside wall.
Metal stud connected right to the concrete floor when I cut some sheetrock I could not find any other signs of water inside. There is no pipes and nothing touching that wall. Sheetrock outside of the same wall (facing basement) is dry. Floor in the bathroom is tiles and the only part of sheetrock that was wet is part that was touching floor.
I cut moldy wet sheetrock and ran dehumidifier for 24 hours and right now it looks like everything is dry. Dehumidifier produced some heat and probably it helped to resolve this issue. For some reason sheetrock that was installed in the bathroom is regular sheetrock not waterproof one.
I was also thinking to put some foam to the metal stud that connected to the floor before patching wall.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Some other things to consider: When the bathroom was built was the rough in plumbing there or did they cut the slab to install it. If so any number of issues maybe causing water problems. They may not have glues the pipe together, they may the shower and toilet dumping straight into base course, the vapor barrier may have been cut out and not replaced. Believe it or not I have seen all of this done before. Another issue may be as simple as a bad seal on the wax ring of the toilet. In bathrooms that do not get used a lot this sometimes goes unnoticed. The IRC code only requires moisture proof drywall in the surround, however the code does require a vent fan with a minimum 50cfm vented outside of the structure in the bathroom on a dedicated line. The lack of a fan will cause moisture build up in a bathroom. I have seen moisture build up in attics so bad from improperly vented fans that the insulation looked like it had been submerged in water and you can imagine what the drywall under it looked like. All of these problems can usually be avoided if permits are pulled however I am seeing more and more work done without permits to cut costs. I am also seeing alot of trade work get done by people not licensed to such work. That said I have also seen inspectors miss many a thing durring the course of an inspection.


----------



## bobdd (Jun 25, 2009)

I bought house when basement was already finished but I know that contractor had permit and it was closed. There is no shower in the bathroom so moisture from shower is not a concern. 
Toilet is not leaking that was the first thing that checked and there is not moisture around it.
I am planning to remove sink tonight to inspect drain pipe to make sure is not leaking somewhere inside the wall.
Once I find cause of the problem I am planning to path with waterproof sheetrock. 
I am wondering if waterproof sheetrock is required for the bathrooms.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Waterproof sheetrock is only required in the bath surround and may not be covered with a vapor barrier (bath tub/shower area) by IRC code. That is the prevailing code though most localities choose what parts of the code they are going to adapt or ommit as well as if they will require more strict specifications. You can check with your local building department if you are unsure. I prefer to Densarmour (GP) in bathrooms / kitchens/ basements/ and garages but it is not as of yet required in those locations.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Waterproof drywall does not exist. There is no such thing as waterproof drywall. Where are you guys getting this information?


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Bud I think they may be referencing cement board?


----------



## bobdd (Jun 25, 2009)

Water-resistant drywall has been around for over 25 years. Many people recognize it from the green-colored paper facing. In fact, it is affectionately called green board by builders and drywall [COLOR=#3533bd! important][COLOR=#3533bd! important]hangers[/COLOR][/COLOR].


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Water-_resistant_ is what he'e probably referring to, as that does exist. 

Up here, better contractors don't use metal studs in basements on exterior walls, as there are issues with how the exterior walls were insulated. Even if the same contractor takes care of the insulation, he still wouldn't use metal studs, or a mixture. All wood.

And I can't believe your conditions are that different...but I wish people would say where they are from.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Bud's point is there is no such thing as "WATERPROOF DRYWALL" drywall being the operative word. MR board or green board is moisture resistant but NOT water proof and is not to be installed in areas of direct water contact.

Correct me if I am wrong peoples, lol 

Be safe


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

That's what I just said.

I also wonder if the metal studs are protected underneath from just sitting on the slab. 

Some think that galvanised studs can't rust either. :laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would tape plastic to the floor and see if condensation occurs on the floor side. A lot of slabs have water under them- lack of vapor barrier under the concrete, capillary action, downspouts too close to house, a broken drainage system, etc. Can you check close to this problem area?1'x1' piece of 4mill. plastic with tape on all edges for 24hrs.? Foam on the slab after sealing it first may help, the metal studs without a thermal break material is not right. Was the wet rock on the bottom edge of the wall? Be safe, G


----------



## bobdd (Jun 25, 2009)

I was investigating water problem this weekend and after removing sheetrock I found PVC drain pipe was not connected to the drain properly. Contractor probably forgot to insert pipe in the coupling. Because we don’t use that bathroom a lot this problem wasn’t apparent first year. 
I removed all sheetrock dried are. Cut PVC pipe and resealed it. Metal stud was directly on the cement slab but to do it right it would be a lot of work I will leave it alone for a while.
I would like to thanks everyone who responded.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Great! Leave the metal studs if they're already there as it's not worth re-doing it for that. But know that the alkalinity of the concrete will in time create condensation and rust problems where the humidity is high and ventilation perhaps low. Not so for upstairs.

But your basements are probably the same as ours... :yes:


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome Bob I am happy to hear that you identified the source of your problem. Enjoy your bathroom once again!


----------



## edrvservice (3 mo ago)

Help hurracane ian just hit us in south florida, I have steel studs in all interior walls 3 foot of sea water came in the house, We cut out all the drywall fast so mold is not an issue But will the steel studs rust.It is salt water?


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

Paragon said:


> Bob,
> 
> Okay first of all I want you to know that metal studs are commonly used residentially and commercially so my point is that these are not out of their element.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you almost have to be a detective. I looked at a job that had so much water and rot damaged someones chair legs broke through the dining room floor. So what thoughts went through everyone's mind for the reason? Well after looking around and finding nothing that looked like a cause. I went down cellar and found, guess what? there were 10 huge aquariums in the cellar, everything was saturated. They didn't believe the problem was caused by them. I gave them my proposal and never heard from them. Some little voice in my mind told me to walk away from this one anyway, so maybe I was lucky.


----------

